# 16" steel wheels for E90



## mdesjardine (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi,
I haven't been able to find any steel wheels that are close to fitting on the E90 323i/325i (16x7 ET34 5x120). I assume that they will be available at some point, but do you have an idea of when?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Have you checked with your dealership parts counter? The parts database shows such a wheel -- part number 36 11 6 760 465


----------



## mdesjardine (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks. I am aware of the OEM steel wheels but they cost $90/wheel and are available only through BMW dealers. I am looking for cheapies I can order from Tirerack so that I can order a wheel and tire package which would include mounting and balancing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We have no source for 16" steels that clear the brakes on the E90, sorry.

We do carry fairly inexpensive alloys that clear on the E90 325i.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## ThreeThirtyEye (Aug 16, 2006)

You'll probably have a difficult time finding what you want for less then $90.

I recommend you try finding a used set. With your 5x120 bolt pattern, maybe a set of old E36 of E39 wheels will work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

ThreeThirtyEye said:


> You'll probably have a difficult time finding what you want for less then $90.
> 
> I recommend you try finding a used set. With your 5x120 bolt pattern, maybe a set of old E36 of E39 wheels will work.


Agreed. Careful with cross fitting though.

E39 wheels won't work on the 3 series, wrong offset and center bore.


----------



## mdesjardine (Feb 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have no source for 16" steels that clear the brakes on the E90, sorry.
> 
> We do carry fairly inexpensive alloys that clear on the E90 325i.
> 
> Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


The offset of the Sport Edition F6 is 40 mm, but the car needs 34 mm. Is this difference OK? What impact does it have on the steering?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

mdesjardine said:


> The offset of the Sport Edition F6 is 40 mm, but the car needs 34 mm. Is this difference OK? What impact does it have on the steering?


40mm is more than acceptable with no difference in steering. Keep in mind that vehicles don't 'need' a given offset, but rather there is a range of offsets that will work depending on wheel width, spoke design and other characteristics.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## hzdream (Jul 23, 2006)

LMC 

Thanks for the info. on E90 steel wheels:
***8220;The parts database shows such a wheel -- part number 36 11 6 760 465.***8221;

However, when I checked with my local BMW dealer on the availability of steel wheels for my (to be built in week 42) E91 328xiT I got this reply: 
"Just checked up on the part number you***8217;ve supplied me and they DO in fact fit the E91. The only thing we need to consider is if your car is an XI model, BMW does not suggest using steel wheels. The steel wheel is not up to strength for the toque specs that the XI produces. So unless your car is 328I and not XI you cannot use that wheel."

I would have thought that if all of the torque is delivered to only two wheels the force applied per wheel would be greater.

When the car is delivered, I want to immediately dump the RFTs for Michelin Pilot Sport A/S tires preferably on steel rims or some other very plain, as in easy to clean, 16" wheels. The 155s appeal. 

The thing is, I***8217;m just not the type to take a tooth brush to my wheels to get the brake dust out of all the grooves and that red/brown dust makes the even best looking wheels plain ugly. Other than telling me to not be so lazy, any ideas?

(This also means that, in the near future, there will be a set of 156 wheels c/w Continental A/S RFTs for sale in the Vancouver area.)


----------

